
Fixed Mindset or Growth Mindset? - mattjaynes
http://www.stanfordalumni.org/news/magazine/2007/marapr/images/features/dweck/dweck_mindset.pdf
======
mattjaynes
See the video and Guy Kawasaki's take on it at:

<http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/04/more_on_carol_d.html>

------
gibsonf1
Its good to be on the right side of this chart. (Nice abstraction and graphic
representation)

~~~
nostrademons
Believing yourself to be on the right side of this chart is a left-side
mentality.

Believing yourself to be moving from left-to-right is a right-side mentality.

